# Creative Cloud crashes on launch (Mac Yosemite)



## datz (May 30, 2015)

I've searched on the web and tried various fixes.

Sign out of CC - It crashes on launch
Sign out of Lightroom sync and sign back in - CC still crashes
Make sure R/W preferences are correct on the folder Library>Preferences>Adobe - CC still crashes
Download and re-install CC - CC still crashes.

Anyone have anything else to try??

Thanks
David

(Macbook Pro Retina 10.10.3)


----------



## clee01l (May 30, 2015)

Does it give you a message when it crashes?


----------



## wilderw (May 30, 2015)

You might find this helpful: https://forums.adobe.com/thread/1636876


----------



## datz (May 31, 2015)

Thank you both.
No message, it just crashes instantly.
I've gone through the thread and now have updated Java, still no joy. Very frustrating!


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 31, 2015)

Can you clarify which version of LR is crashing? 5.7 as per your profile, or LR CC 2015? If the latter, have you installed the 6.0.1 update?


----------



## datz (May 31, 2015)

Lightroom About says 5.7. I already had Lightroom when I signed up for CC. I have been successfully updating via CC for a few months. This crashing is a recent development (last few days). I've not made any changes to my system to my knowledge. I've run Cocktail and cleared all caches etc, which often clears OSX problems but not this time.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 31, 2015)

Have you tried resetting the Preferences? See here.


----------



## datz (May 31, 2015)

Thanks Jim
Just tried that and no change.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 31, 2015)

Have you uninstalled/reinstalled LR5.7? You mention that you've done that with "CC", but I'm not clear if that is LR5 or the CC desktop app?


----------



## datz (May 31, 2015)

No, Creative cloud only. Is uninstalling/installing LR 5.7 the next step to try?


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 31, 2015)

That's probably what I'd try, though not confident it'll fix things. After that I'd try (as a test) setting up a new user account and try running LR from there.

Question: if you have a CC subscription, is there any reason why you haven't upgraded to LRCC (i.e. LR6)?


----------



## datz (Jun 5, 2015)

I've tried to download LR CC (6) but it tries to run Creative Cloud which crashes and I just get a page saying Lightroom is downloading but nothing happens.(In Safari and Chrome) I will try to download a copy when signed out so CC shouldn't run. I've tried running it from another admin account and it still crashes.


----------



## mcasan (Jun 5, 2015)

Zero problems on our two Retina MacBooks.   Have you considered a reinstall of Yosemite from the Recovery partition and then a CC download/reinstall?


----------



## clee01l (Jun 5, 2015)

The Creative Cloud App Manager (desktop app) has a database file hidden that is similar in nature to the database file used for LR Previews.  Deleting that will cause the Creative Cloud App Manager to build a new one on start up.  I was able to resolve a similar problem with the help of Adobe Technical support.
You can locate the OPM.db file in the \User\<user name>\Library\Application Support\Adobe\OOBE folder.  Close the App Manager, LR and any other Adobe products. Find this file and *rename* it in case you need to revert back to it later.  Restart your computer and then start the Creative Cloud App Manager. Cross your fingers and pray if you are of a religious nature.


----------



## datz (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi mcasan
That will be my final option, luckily I have a Yosemite usb install image, as downloading Yosemite on my 2mb connection is painful....


----------



## datz (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks Cletus, just gave it a try but no joy


----------



## clee01l (Jun 5, 2015)

datz said:


> Thanks Cletus, just gave it a try but no joy


It looks like you only recourse is to contact Adobe Technical support (Not their regular support)   I began my issue with a chat request at the Adobe site and when my issue could not be resolved via the scripted response, it was escalated to Technical support.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 5, 2015)

Have you tried the Creative Cloud Cleaner tool? It does sound as though there's a problem with that app, so running the cleaner might tidy things up, after which a reinstall of the CC app might then work. You can download the tool here.


----------



## datz (Jun 5, 2015)

Yes, thats my next option. Though currently downloading 5.7.1 to re install .... very slow in rural France....


----------

